# looking for nauticpath sd card for eagle/lowarnce



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Couldn't pass up a brand new Eagle/lowrance 640c GPS/fish finder for $124! Its a good start at least. If anyone has the data or disc nauticpath sd card please let me know.
thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

